# Intruder by Damon



## wendy (Jul 14, 2002)

We are interested in anyone owning an Intruder by Damon, have not been able to find any user info on these motor homes. Would like to here how have preformed for others. Thanks Wendy


----------



## C Nash (Jul 18, 2002)

Intruder by Damon

Windy, we have also been looking at the Damon Intruder and most people I have talked with have been very pleased with theirs.  A few have said they would never own another.  You will find this in any make. I drove a 35 ft with the ford f53 chassis and it did ride a little rough but, handled very well.  I don't mind a little rough ride after all it is a truck. The v10 power was ok but, I think I would prefer the HD workhorse chassis and the 8.1 engine. Good luck and keep us posted on what you find.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## jerry1885@aol.com (Sep 1, 2002)

Intruder by Damon

I have a 2000 Damon Intruder and it is a great motorhome, only have 13000 miles on it,but, have been to Tx 3 times through all kinds of rain and wind . No problems

Jerome E. Welsh


----------



## baby bear (Nov 18, 2002)

Intruder by Damon

Presently own 98 36' model 352, 20K miles. Will be buying a replacement next month and it will not be another Damon. Too many small items went wrong i.e. the screws in the rear ladder rusted and broke, screws that hold the front fiberglass mold rusted off, outside tele/cable connection fell off, screws rusted. The clincher: called Damon and they said that's the way it is and what we use--goodby.  Next unit to be Tiffin or Newmar.


----------



## Pat (Jan 29, 2003)

Intruder by Damon

We have a 34ft 1998 Damon Intruder and have been very please with it.
Only had to do a few minor repairs to it as with any new Car or RV.
We took it back to the dealer in Fort Worth Tx. and they repaired it right away, which this was in the first year. we haven't had any problems after that. We have kept the maintnance up to date and intend to keep the home for at least another 5 years. Best wishes.


----------



## tbecki (Jun 15, 2003)

Intruder by Damon

I have a 2000 Intruder that has given me fits with little responce from the factory except "go see your dealer" or "go see Ford"  I asked the Orlando Ford truck dealer to repair a problem with the drive shaft, and thier responce was "No thanks".  If you want a Damon product get written coverage on everything FROM THE FACTORY, because something IS going to go wrong. I may still hear from the factory with good faith responce, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------

